# Looking To Buy A New Tv



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

We are in the market for a new TV. Wish we could afford to go 3/4 ton but from looking around at prices, thats not going to happen...We will be buying used around $15,000-$17,000 Any suggestions for a 1/2 ton quad cab truck that would do my family of 4 good for our 25RSS and have good room in the back for 2 non stop growing boys. We are hoping to find something with a little more pull power then our current TV which is a 01 Tahoe with the larger engine... ANy suggestions or opinions would be welcomed....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kemccarthy said:


> We are in the market for a new TV. Wish we could afford to go 3/4 ton but from looking around at prices, thats not going to happen...We will be buying used around $15,000-$17,000 Any suggestions for a 1/2 ton quad cab truck that would do my family of 4 good for our 25RSS and have good room in the back for 2 non stop growing boys. We are hoping to find something with a little more pull power then our current TV which is a 01 Tahoe with the larger engine... ANy suggestions or opinions would be welcomed....


I'd suggest holding out for a good used 3/4 ton. Would be worth a 100-200 mile drive to get one.

If you go with a 1/2 ton, try to find one with 3:73 axle and a long bed.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We are in the market for a new TV. Wish we could afford to go 3/4 ton but from looking around at prices, thats not going to happen...We will be buying used around $15,000-$17,000 Any suggestions for a 1/2 ton quad cab truck that would do my family of 4 good for our 25RSS and have good room in the back for 2 non stop growing boys. We are hoping to find something with a little more pull power then our current TV which is a 01 Tahoe with the larger engine... ANy suggestions or opinions would be welcomed....


I'd suggest holding out for a good used 3/4 ton. Would be worth a 100-200 mile drive to get one.

If you go with a 1/2 ton, try to find one with 3:73 axle and a long bed.
[/quote]

X2 on the 3/4 ton. Save money, be patient, you will find something. I cannot begin to describe the liberation you will feel when you no longer have to worry about weight, hills, merging, acceleration, ............ etc.

We tow a 25rss with a 3/4 ton and it is truely a beautiful thing.

DAN


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Make sure you get something with at least a 3.73 gear. I thought I would want a 8ft bed on my next truck but after this weekend the campground I was at there is no way a crewcab with a 8ft box would have made it into the spot we had. So my next tow vehicle will be a crew cab with short box which is enough for our 25rss

Duane


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

Ditto on waiting for a 3/4 ton. I have read numerous posts on this forum, and I realize my 2003 F150 5.4L 3.55 is barely enough to tow the 250RS that I want to get. I am already considering a diesel 3/4 ton or a 1 ton and with that I will have a long-lasting TV that will pull anything I can get into given the financial constraints of a Texas public school teacher! I know that the TV and RV that I will buy will be preowned in order to get more for my money.

Also, are you sure you need a pickup? I have also considered a 2500 Suburban or an Excursion, more seating, strong, and used by quite a number of Outbackers I have noticed.

If you are set on the 1/2 ton, I have also noticed that many have late model Tundra's and they have a pretty high tow rating for a half-ton. Many Outbackers could comment on how well the 5.7L Toyota will pull.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

http://www.truckpaper.com/listings/list.as...AD8FF5B1B049BC2

Something to consider....


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a 2005 GMC 1/2 ton with 4:10's, which seems to get the job done towing my 250rs. However, in a few years I plan on upgrading to probably a 3/4 ton diesel....then I wont have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## thelmasgang (Apr 27, 2009)

X5 on the 3/4 ton.....I just purchased a 2001 dodge 3/4 ton with the cummins turbo diesel. Just put the OB on it this weekend for the first time and all I can say is WOW what a difference. As it was stated before, being able to pass and not worry about weight is a HUGE burden lifted!!!


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

kemccarthy said:


> We are in the market for a new TV. *Wish we could afford to go 3/4 ton but from looking around at prices, thats not going to happen*...We will be buying used around $15,000-$17,000 Any suggestions for a 1/2 ton quad cab truck that would do my family of 4 good for our 25RSS and have good room in the back for 2 non stop growing boys. We are hoping to find something with a little more pull power then our current TV which is a 01 Tahoe with the larger engine... ANy suggestions or opinions would be welcomed....


I won't push you to 3/4 ton since you've already stated that's not going to happen and were asking for advice on 1/2 ton. I'm very happy with my 1/2 ton, however it is a 1500hd which means it has 3/4 ton properties. It's basically the same as a non hd 2500. It's a classified 1/2 ton that will definately suit your needs.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Not going to push you either but we went from a F150, 5.4 gas to a F250 6 Diesel and it was a night and day difference, but of course as soon as you upgrade the TV you will up size to a fifth wheel anyways so its all relevant!
I have had 13 Ford trucks and have another 7 at work! for me the choice is Ford, comfort, power and options, not to mention that the last one I traded in had 560 KLM's on it and is still working locally with a plow on it!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Look for a dodge mega cab 1/2 ton. They are built on 3/4 ton frames and have all the 3/4 ton goodies except the springs. The prices are cheap on them because few want them. Get the hemi model and then go put better springs or air bags on, or find 3/4 springs used and you then would have a cheap very nice 1/2 ton with capabilities of a 3/4 ton.

A dodge mega 1/2 ton is a 3/4 ton truck with lightweight springs. That is the only difference between a 3/4 ton and 1/2 ton mega. The axle, brakes, tranny, wheels, radiator and driveshafts are all shared bewteen the mega 3/4 ton and the mega 1/2 ton.

Or get a chevy max 1/2 ton, but prices are high on these because they are much more rare.

1/2 ton megas are easilly found and most dealers want to get rid of em, because knowone wants them.

You should be able to find a 2006 hemi mega 1/2 ton for under 20k.

Carey


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Just as you, I wanted a 3/4 ton but money or lack of it talks.







We ended up buying a used F150, 5.4 with 3.73 gears, with tow package, cew cab, short bed. It pulls our 25RSS way better than my old truck and I feel safe doing so. There are a lot of used F 150's on auto trader.com that where leases. Most have about 22 - 25K on them. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

High dealer book on kelley blue book is 21500 for my zip 81212. That would be a a 4x4 dodge mega 1/2 ton with automatic, hemi engine and SLT option package and with 60,000 miles on it.

You should be able to find a dealer or private party truck for 15 to 17k out there.

Carey


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Check my sig and you'll see I tow with both a 1/2 ton and a 3/4 ton (Excursion) and the difference is huge. There is no question I would recomend a 3/4 ton. You should be able to get a very nice 3/4 ton gasser in your price range. Ford's V10 is thirsty (like 10-12mpg all around avg) and their 5.4 might leave you wanting more power. Dodge's 5.9 is very strong but I dont know anything about their fuel economy. If its a daily driver I would look for a Chev/GMC 3/4 ton with a 6.0. Better mpg and still a very capable motor with plenty of suspension, especially when compared to any half ton out there. Not to mention there is always a buyer for a 3/4 ton Chev/GMC, very easy to resell. 3/4 tons in general are built with tougher frames, suspensions, brakes, and transmisssions and will give you a much better towing experience while holding up to the abuse better.

edited, P.S. Rereading your post I see you want more power than your 01 Tahoe. You wont find more power in a half ton, not enough to make a difference anyway. Except for a 5.9 Dodge, or a Toyota, but Toyo's are expensive. You'd be better off with a 3/4 ton for that kind of money. The 1/2 ton mega cab sounds interesting, I hadnt heard of that one.


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

I knew this web site would get me in trouble... After posting this thread, my DH has read all your replies and now we are in the market for a 3/4 ton... Geez But, I do agree it would definetly do the job we need, just worried about the gas as my DH will use it to drive back and forth to work... Cant go for the diesel,,, that is way out of our budget.... Anyway, now the hunt for a 3/4 truck with low miles for under $20,000.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

kemccarthy said:


> I knew this web site would get me in trouble... After posting this thread, my DH has read all your replies and now we are in the market for a 3/4 ton... Geez But, I do agree it would definetly do the job we need, just worried about the gas as my DH will use it to drive back and forth to work... Cant go for the diesel,,, that is way out of our budget.... Anyway, now the hunt for a 3/4 truck with low miles for under $20,000.


 I got my 2004 F-250 V-10 for 12,450 in 2006. It was used with 14K on it. It was a super buy. You can do it. They are out there.

Eric


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

egregg57 said:


> I knew this web site would get me in trouble... After posting this thread, my DH has read all your replies and now we are in the market for a 3/4 ton... Geez But, I do agree it would definetly do the job we need, just worried about the gas as my DH will use it to drive back and forth to work... Cant go for the diesel,,, that is way out of our budget.... Anyway, now the hunt for a 3/4 truck with low miles for under $20,000.


 I got my 2004 F-250 V-10 for 12,450 in 2006. It was used with 14K on it. It was a super buy. You can do it. They are out there.

Eric
[/quote]
It sure would be nice if I came across a deal like that.. Kelle


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

All kinds of deals are out there. Here are few good places to look. Use a craigslist search engine. Auto trader.com and cars.com. Google, craigslist search engine and youll find several craigslist search engines.

You can find a nice truck in that price range. There are some just stupid deals out there right now. Look in Las Vegas. People are selling everything there. I have been looking for a 5er, and I have found some deals down there that just are unbelievable.

Carey


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

kemccarthy said:


> We are in the market for a new TV. Wish we could afford to go 3/4 ton but from looking around at prices, thats not going to happen...We will be buying used around $15,000-$17,000 Any suggestions for a 1/2 ton quad cab truck that would do my family of 4 good for our 25RSS and have good room in the back for 2 non stop growing boys. We are hoping to find something with a little more pull power then our current TV which is a 01 Tahoe with the larger engine... ANy suggestions or opinions would be welcomed....


Very interesting as I am looking to purchase a used TV as well. I was looking into either a Tahoe, Yukon, or Avalanche to pull my 26RS. Currently, I use a '97 Ford E150 van - long wheelbase is nice but not much power! I will keep the van, getting rid of my Volkswagen EOS so this new purchase will be my everyday drive as well. What is it about the Tahoe that you don't like; too much sway, not enough power?


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

If you listen to the dealers they say there is no used market for 3/4 ton diesels, so you should be able to find one cheap.

At least thats what they say when i was looking to upgrade and trade mine in.


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

I went from a 2001 F150, 5.4 SuperCrew to a 2000 F350 long bed, crewcab, 7.3deisel, dually and it was almost an even trade. A diesel with less then 200,000 miles is almost brand new. Look for deals on craigslist and ebay. Found mine on ebay and flew to LA and drove it home. Great truck that will last a long time. Age didn't bother me and I was looking for a 7.3 powerstroke without any modifications. Now, as we pull or 25 footer, we don't even know it's back there, and the mountain grades are just an anoyance instead of a challenge. Around town it's a fuel hog (8-12), but I don't do that very much.....bought it as a future fiver hauler when we retire and hit the road. A gas rig is going to be a gas hog when pulling the trailer, a diesel is much better when under a load then a gasser. The same trip with the trailer comparing the 2 trucks is that we used 27 gallons of gas in the F150 and 19 gallons in the F350 Diesel. The only difference from a F350 and a F250 single axle is the spring rates, rest of the drive train is identical. The dually parts are totally different, but still can be added later if wanted.


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

deanintemp said:


> We are in the market for a new TV. Wish we could afford to go 3/4 ton but from looking around at prices, thats not going to happen...We will be buying used around $15,000-$17,000 Any suggestions for a 1/2 ton quad cab truck that would do my family of 4 good for our 25RSS and have good room in the back for 2 non stop growing boys. We are hoping to find something with a little more pull power then our current TV which is a 01 Tahoe with the larger engine... ANy suggestions or opinions would be welcomed....


Very interesting as I am looking to purchase a used TV as well. I was looking into either a Tahoe, Yukon, or Avalanche to pull my 26RS. Currently, I use a '97 Ford E150 van - long wheelbase is nice but not much power! I will keep the van, getting rid of my Volkswagen EOS so this new purchase will be my everyday drive as well. What is it about the Tahoe that you don't like; too much sway, not enough power?
[/quote]
We are buying a new TV because my DH wants a truck, drives a car now and misses having a truck.. I will keep the Tahoe, but it is an 01 with mileage on it and we just took the OB into the great smokey mountains for the first time (tailgating our friends who pull their TT with a F-250 diesel) Needless to say, they dusted us.. It just makes senses to buy a new truck that will take over for the older Tahoe to be our new TV.. The tahoe pulls the OB fine locally and on flat roads, but those hills were a little tough for sure... Good luck on your decision..


----------

